# Installation-Error 1722



## Amokläufer (16. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
hatte java 2 schon bei mir aufm pc musste aber ne Systemwiederherstellung machen , hab windows xp.
Am Ende der Installation kommt nun immer Java(tm) Update (1.4.2_05-b04) kann auf dem rechner nich installiert werden , weil die Java (tM) Virtuell Machine gegenwärtig ausgeführt wird. Ich hab aber nix lauf en ausser das installationsprogramm. 
Hab auch alles was irgendwie mit der allten installation zu tuen hatte deinstalliert. Habs auch schon min. 4 mal runtergeladen und immer wiedr probiert zu instalieren ES GEHT NICH!!" 
Kleinere Programme kaonnte ich kompilieren und ausführen, aber Applets funktionieren z.B. gar nicht obwohl ich die Class Datei und die HTML Datei beide im selben ordner hab, un d der Browser Applets anzeigt.
Ich dreh dald durch , bin dankbar für jede hilfe.


----------



## amokläufer (16. Sep 2004)

Halo, vielleicht kann damit jemand was anfangen also mir hats nich weitergeholfen.



> Choosing an installation path containing characters that are not part of the system code page - On Windows 2000, XP, and 2003, it is possible to name directories using characters that are not part of the system locale's code page. If such a directory is part of the installation path, then error 1722 occurs, and installation is not completed.
> To prevent this problem, make sure that the user and system locales are identical, and that the installation path only contains characters that are part of the system locale's code page. User and system locales can be set in the Regional Options or Regional Settings control panel.
> 
> The associated bug number is 4895647



_Editiert von P3AC3MAK3R: Tags repariert_


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Sep 2004)

> To prevent this problem, make sure that the user and system locales are identical, and that the installation path only contains characters that are part of the system locale's code page.


Welchen Pfad hast Du bei der Installation angegeben?


----------



## amokläufer (16. Sep 2004)

Den Pfad den das Installationsprog vorschlägt, c:\j2sdk1.4.2_05
Hab auch schon probiert es auf D: zu instalieren bringt auch nix.


----------

